
Show HN: Java Code Review and Psychology - ishepard
https://codereview-experiment.eu/
======
karmakaze
> To thank you more concretely for your participation in this experiment, we
> are going to donate 5 USD to a non-profit organization on your behalf.

Well that makes it seem worthwhile.

